# Vintage bike rack for car



## highship (Nov 7, 2016)

I'm looking for some pictures of car bike racks that would be era correct on a vehicle from the 60's or 70's. Google turned up very little... Did they exist back than?
Thanks.


----------



## MrColumbia (Nov 7, 2016)

Bike racks in the 60's and 70's typically were bumper mounted. I remember our family had one that hooked to the rear bumper of the family station wagon. It could hold two bikes. It did not clamp to the bikes so a liberal use of bungee cords were needed. Sorry but I can't find a picture.


----------



## highship (Nov 7, 2016)

That's exactly what I'm looking for. I can't find pics either.
Thanks.


----------



## bricycle (Nov 7, 2016)

https://www.graberproducts.com/


----------



## John (Nov 7, 2016)

I would think that you could find information in the Sears catalog or a Firestone catalog


----------



## John (Nov 7, 2016)

I searched a 62 Sears catalog but only found this for cars


----------



## bricycle (Nov 7, 2016)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Used-Bike-R...160583?hash=item568fe24e87:g:PvYAAOSwSv1Xl4Sc

http://www.ebay.com/itm/THULE-CAR-T...896891?hash=item4894e84b3b:g:3JsAAOSwXeJYH9B0

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Sports-Ultr...511127?hash=item5d69d4c857:g:wPwAAOSwgQ9VznNs


----------



## mrg (Nov 7, 2016)

This is a vintage 60-70's bike rack that mounts to old style chrome bumpers


----------



## halfatruck (Nov 7, 2016)

MRG hit it pretty close, another style would have had 2,  1"X1" square steel tubes attached to the bumper (threaded clamp/bolts - 2 per side to clamp to the bumper) and a third 1"X1" tube across the top (these could take up to 2 bikes) no padding - nothing except ingenuity to keep them from getting scratched up...............


----------



## okozzy (Nov 7, 2016)

Here's one that comes to mind...
Not mine, borrowed from the net.
LOL


----------



## mrg (Nov 7, 2016)

Here's The square stalk style, I used the top crossmember and bike hangers off of this rack years ago on a  trailer.


----------



## highship (Nov 7, 2016)

Thanks everyone. Good stuff.

mrg,
can you explain how they get mounted? on the " hoop" one, does the bolted hook thing go over the top of the bumper and the chain to the bottom? seems sketchy. 
square stalk one seems a little more sturdy. bolted hook on top and bottom of bumper right?
suppose i could put some sort of padding to protect the bumper.


----------



## mrg (Nov 8, 2016)

The weight is on the top of the bumper so the chain just stabilize it and sometimes they had a rubber strip to protect the bumper but the chrome was a lot tougher.


----------



## EastsideSchwinn (Jul 30, 2018)

2 years late but in case anyone is still looking.. I would love to find out more about them but havent been able to. Please dont mind the Oil spots..


----------



## Casual dreamer (Jul 30, 2018)

I have a n.o.s. one at home I will post a pic after work tonight.


----------



## Casual dreamer (Jul 31, 2018)

I picked this one up at an auction, the car looks like a 72 plymouth duster so it should work on my 73 monte carlo, or my 66 cadillac, that is if I could bring myself to take it put of the sealed box!


----------



## morton (Aug 2, 2018)

I have one like the pink-painted half circle shown above only mine is original paint black which I am sure ups the value by 25 to 50 cents!

I've kept it for many years even tho I'll never use it to insure my admission to the Hoarders Hall of Fame.


----------



## juvela (Aug 4, 2018)

-----

There was an Italian made roof rack at this time widely employed for sports bicycles called the La Prealpina.

They were of all-steel construction and had a grey painted finish.

Spent a few minutes just now attempting to find some images without success.  Everything which comes up is modern.  

The manufacturer is still going today.

https://www.laprealpina.net/en/

-----


----------



## mrg (Aug 5, 2018)




----------



## scooter_trasher (Aug 7, 2018)

EastsideSchwinn said:


> 2 years late but in case anyone is still looking.. I would love to find out more about them but havent been able to. Please dont mind the Oil spots..View attachment 845643
> 
> View attachment 845644



Looks like a rack for dirt bikes,mini trails & motor scooters, at least that's what the people I knew used them for, used to see them all over the place in Michigan.


----------

